# Monitor ohne Rahmen?!



## marvelmaster (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo, zusammen, wollte mir gerne ein Stereo Monitor System aufbauen.. nur würden mich die Rahmen stören.
Ich hab mal Monitore ohne Rahmen irgendwo gesehen gehabt, finde jetzt aber nichtsmehr.
Wenn jemand genau informationen hat wo man sowas herbekommt, dann postet das bittee hier


----------



## S4rg333 (27. Juni 2011)

naja ganz ohne Rahmen geht wohl nicht, hab dir aber ein günstiges Angebot 

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1309205530&sr=8-1


----------



## marvelmaster (27. Juni 2011)

hm das sieht nich übel aus... aber ohne rahmen gibts da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> hm das sieht nich übel aus... aber ohne rahmen gibts da bin ich mir ganz sicher


 Wie soll das den aussehen!?  

Multidisplay mit bis zu sechs Bildschirmen: Samsung MD230 Monitore für Business-Anwender und Power-Gamer | News von Samsung


----------



## marvelmaster (27. Juni 2011)

so in der ARt glaube
vertical screens no frame lcd monitor Sales, Buy vertical screens no frame lcd monitor Products from alibaba.com


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

Wiso nicht gleich einen Beamer? Es gibt genug Beamer mit super Quali und ich denke mal das du genug Geld für ein echtes Schmuckstück hast.


----------



## newjohnny (28. Juni 2011)

Also komplett rahmenlose Bildschirme gibt es mMn nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2011)

Es gibt afaik Hersteller, die bieten Multi-Display-Systeme an, die mit einer gemeinsamen Scheibe arbeiten. Die LCDs dahinter schließen zwar nicht 100% bündig ab (man muss nunmal nen mm für die Fassung einplanen), aber durch das Glas wird das Bild bündig dargestellt.
Das sind dann aber auch Anbieter, die bei 3 Schirmen schon an der Grenze zum fünfstelligen Preisschild sind. Für "Normal"Verbraucher habe ich schon mal irgendwo Einzeldisplays mit Rahmenstärken <5 mm (außer unten) gesehen, die "nur" ~500 € über normalen Ausführungen lagen. (finde ich aber gerade nicht wieder)


----------



## Ronrussel (25. November 2013)

Hallo,
Ich würde mich gerne als "Totengräber" versuchen und diesen Thread "ausbuddeln".

Es sind mittlerweile über 2 Jahre vergangen (Ja ich kann 2013 - 2011 rechen xD)
Und auf dem Markt hat sich sicherlich einiges getan. 

Ich suche aktuell auch nach "randlosen" Bildschirmen (ja, ich weiß es gibt keine 100% randlosen, deswegen die " ")

Preisrahmen wäre so bis knapp 300€.

Freue mich auf eure Posts


----------



## marvelmaster (25. November 2013)

Scheint immernoch ne Marktlücke zu sein... am besten Kickstarter und ab dafür


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2013)

Ronrussel schrieb:


> Ich suche aktuell auch nach "randlosen" Bildschirmen (ja, ich weiß es gibt keine 100% randlosen, deswegen die " ")


 
randlos mit "" im Sinne von
"so schmal wie möglich"
oder im Sinne von
"soll ausgeschaltet so aussehen, als wäre keiner da"
?

Bei ersterem hat sich afaik nichts getan, bei letzterem wäre Auswahl vorhanden.


----------



## Superwip (26. November 2013)

Was ist dein Ziel?

Viel Bildfläche mit hoher Auflösung?
-> WQHD/WQXGA oder 4k Monitor oder eventuell 4k TV

Breiteres Bild als 16:9?
-> 2560x1080 21:9 Monitor

Mehrere Bildschirme für jeweils unterschiedliche Anwendungen (auf einem spielen, nebenbei auf einem anderen Chatten o.Ä.)
-> Schmaler Rand nicht so wichtig

Speziallösung, etwa Simulatorcokpit
-> Schmaler Rand meist nicht so wichtig...
...falls doch -> Projektorsystem


----------



## Ronrussel (27. November 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was ist dein Ziel?
> 
> Viel Bildfläche mit hoher Auflösung?
> -> WQHD/WQXGA oder 4k Monitor oder eventuell 4k TV
> ...


 
Eher ersteres. Ne höhere Auflösung als 1920x1080 ist nicht nötig. Verschiedene Modelle.. Naja würd schon gerne 2 gleiche nebeneinander stehen haben.
Gedacht sind die fürs Programmieren und auch für Spiele.
Vorallem fürs Programmieren, wäre mir eine "Erweiterung" des 1. Bildschirms wichtig. Beim spielen wäre es super, Programme "auszulagern" auf den 2. Bildschirm Da mich aber solche großen Rändern stören, suche ich nach ner guten Kombi aus schmalem Rand und vernünftiger Quali.


----------



## Superwip (27. November 2013)

Ich halte es in so einem Fall nicht für sinnvoll zwei gleiche Monitore zu benutzen und auch nicht kompromisslos auf schmale Ränder zu achten.

Monitore mit "relativ" schmalem Rand gibt es ja auch genug.


----------



## Reloadit (13. Dezember 2015)

Um diesen Thread ein weiteres mal auszubuddeln und zwar wieder 2 Jahre später ich habe ein surround Monitor System mit extrem schmalem Rand meine 3 Bildschirme sind hierbei die BenQ EW2440L es handelt sich um 24 Zoll Monitore mit wirklich schmalem Rand falls doch nochmal jemand drann interresiert ist.


----------

